# I need to Identify this 22 target pistol with 12in barrel No markings



## Williamc60 (Feb 3, 2017)

Am looking to Identify this 22 gun with 11 3/4 (12in) barrel.


----------



## Williamc60 (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe post 1945 singleshot 22


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are there any markings at all, on any part of the gun?

(Photos of _all_ the markings would be very useful.)


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like it would be in the class of the S&W #3 single shot. 
I was also thinking the Rexio SA without the foregrip, but the small leavers are missing.

Do you think its a custom made Olympic Competitor, or maybe a Khyber Pass copy. Frame does look like an old Colt single action.

Williamc; Any idea where it was obtained? War trophy from Germany, Burma, Afghanistan...?


**found an old Hopkins and Allen that is really close. Still leaning towards a custom piece.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

CW said:


> **found an old Hopkins and Allen that is really close. Still leaning towards a custom piece.


I think it might actually be a Hopkins & Allen. My grandfather had one but he'd bought it from some hardware store which had their name on it instead. I think one of my brothers now owns it. I know it looked very close to the above pictures. Ours was pretty well beaten up and considered a barn gun for many years. The grip was changed as was the bolt for the hinge. It was rusty and sooty meant for killing rats and other pests around the barn. I'm sure my brother has either sold it, thrown it away or really cleaned it up. I'll ask. I might be able to get some shots of any markings if it turns out to look pretty much the same. My memory on this dates way back to when granddad still had it. He called it a "good honest" gun" and a "straight shooter." He had a few hardware store firearms as well as Sears JC Higgins. My first single shot shotgun was a JC Higgins. I didn't like it but he swore by those types of firearms.


----------



## Williamc60 (Feb 3, 2017)

*none*



Williamc60 said:


> Maybe post 1945 singleshot 22


No markings at all. not under grips or anywhere


----------



## Williamc60 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bought at an auction. there was an other like it at the auction with a shorter barrel but that one was really well used. no history.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that it's not H&A, or any other manufacturer.
An American manufacturer would have its name all over it. A European manufacturer would've had to have it proofed, and there'd be proof marks.

My best guess: Some really good gunsmith made it (them), maybe using some modified Colt's and S&W parts. The barrel latch is S&W, the grip is Colt's, the triggerguard is modified Colt's; but the barrel is like nothing else I've ever seen, and the basic frame is also unique.
From the general style, I guess that it may have been built in the late 1880s, or during the 1890s. I am certain that the maker's intent was to make a target pistol using what he believed to be the best features of the guns he knew well.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Williamc60 said:


> Bought at an auction. there was an other like it at the auction with a shorter barrel but that one was really well used. no history.


What did you pay for it sir, if I may be so bold ?

That thing looks really cool .


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

My first guess was H&R, but since there are no markings, I may be wrong.


----------



## walnut1704 (Aug 28, 2016)

Not sure at all but my guess would be one of the many no-name Gallery/Flobert/Parlor/Saloon guns from the mid-to-late 19th century. Many are of Belgium origin. But it looks a tad modern to be one of those. Most have a decided old-school look with spurs on the trigger guards and a black-powder look to them. Is it rifled? Will it chamber something longer than a short?


----------



## thehobbygunsmith (Jan 22, 2018)

very interesting i like it.


----------

